# Does Acceptance Rate Affect How Many Pings You're Sent ?



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

I heard a rumor - when your acceptance rate is low, you get fewer pings.

Any truth to that or suspicious evidence?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I believe it to be true. I call it, "being in the Uber dog house." Lol
Just remember, they manipulate EVERYTHING


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I believe it to be true. I call it, "being in the Uber dog house." Lol
> Just remember, they manipulate EVERYTHING


...which kills me! People are such more rational actors when they know the rules.
I can guarantee you that if there is a penalty, and I know it, I will respond accordingly.
then if that isn't working, they can just increase the penalty until they get the results they want.
Or maybe that makes them look bad to the public or maybe there is a competitive or legal reason they can't just tell us ?

still am looking for info on this of course...l gotta wonder if I get lower surge amounts or few pings for acceptance rate below norm.
Not saying it is...but yeah, a bit. Am wondering if I should let it ping out instead of ACRO'ing, or do-no-charge-rider-ing bad offers.
Some are 17 minutes away..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> I heard a rumor - when your acceptance rate is low, you get fewer pings.
> 
> Any truth to that or suspicious evidence?


This is false, just a myth


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I have no trouble believing uber would do this. Tyey would never tell us because that would be another admission that we are treated as employees, rather than ICs.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> I have no trouble believing uber would do this. Tyey would never tell us because that would be another admission that we are treated as employees, rather than ICs.


anything is possible, possibility of this.... Extremely thin


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> I heard a rumor - when your acceptance rate is low, you get fewer pings.
> 
> Any truth to that or suspicious evidence?


I've wondered the same. I'll ignore or cancel one and then watch every car around disappear on the rider app and get nothing.


----------



## Tironius (Mar 11, 2016)

Similar: I didn’t accept a few pings (was new) in a driving session, and it booted me from the system for 5 minutes, with that as the explicit reason.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I asked Uber Support why they were sending me emails that I had to drive more, when in 5 weeks since I started I completed more than 200 rides. Their response contained the following, and I have no idea what it means. Any translations?

"... Just be sure to accept all trips as much as possible to avoid your account to be put on hold.
Also, acceptance rate is something we look after since we want to make sure that riders have a reliable source of getting them rides when they need one. Hence, growing the business bigger for our awesome drivers like you. So, when this happens, the system automatically logs you out of the platform so you’re acceptance rate doesn’t get affected. We just need to wait 5-10 minutes after to be able to go online and accept trips again. I'm hoping for your full understanding on this matter.Just be sure to accept all trips as much as possible to avoid your account to be put on hold. ..."


----------



## lizf (Mar 13, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I asked Uber Support why they were sending me emails that I had to drive more, when in 5 weeks since I started I completed more than 200 rides. Their response contained the following, and I have no idea what it means. Any translations?
> 
> "... Just be sure to accept all trips as much as possible to avoid your account to be put on hold.
> Also, acceptance rate is something we look after since we want to make sure that riders have a reliable source of getting them rides when they need one. Hence, growing the business bigger for our awesome drivers like you. So, when this happens, the system automatically logs you out of the platform so you're acceptance rate doesn't get affected. We just need to wait 5-10 minutes after to be able to go online and accept trips again. I'm hoping for your full understanding on this matter.Just be sure to accept all trips as much as possible to avoid your account to be put on hold. ..."


wow, 200 rides in 5 weeks. jelly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well if you didn't take the last few, you must not want anymore . . .


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

I will put my two cents in on this and say yes, the Uber goblins have it all figured out to do whatever they can to rule the drivers out there. They claim this and that in public but when it comes to the driver out there making them money, they only care about the money as they shovel it into their pockets and we make less and less.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I asked Uber Support why they were sending me emails that I had to drive more, when in 5 weeks since I started I completed more than 200 rides. Their response contained the following, and I have no idea what it means. Any translations?
> 
> "... Just be sure to accept all trips as much as possible to avoid your account to be put on hold.
> Also, acceptance rate is something we look after since we want to make sure that riders have a reliable source of getting them rides when they need one. Hence, growing the business bigger for our awesome drivers like you. So, when this happens, the system automatically logs you out of the platform so you're acceptance rate doesn't get affected. We just need to wait 5-10 minutes after to be able to go online and accept trips again. I'm hoping for your full understanding on this matter.Just be sure to accept all trips as much as possible to avoid your account to be put on hold. ..."


Auto-bot response?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I think it's too incoherent for a bot.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> I have no trouble believing uber would do this. Tyey would never tell us because that would be another admission that we are treated as employees, rather than ICs.


But we are treated as employees in every other way. You can set your own schedule, but besides that you are still pretty much under their thumb despite being considered your own boss.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber should have running counters for you to see that shows all your stats that they use to judge you.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> ...which kills me! People are such more rational actors when they know the rules.
> I can guarantee you that if there is a penalty, and I know it, I will respond accordingly.
> then if that isn't working, they can just increase the penalty until they get the results they want.
> Or maybe that makes them look bad to the public or maybe there is a competitive or legal reason they can't just tell us ?
> ...


Until employee status is gained and the gravy train comes to an end. They more they do this shit, the more they dig their own grave.


----------

